# Anabolic Testosterone Boosters



## darkt (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm seeing all these testosterone boosters products out there im trying to figure out what they do and how they work. Are they a steroid with a disguise, a sister or a close cousin. Do they have the same side effects.


----------



## topolo (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 9, 2006)

darkt said:
			
		

> I'm seeing all these testosterone boosters products out there im trying to figure out what they do and how they work. Are they a steroid with a disguise, a sister or a close cousin. Do they have the same side effects.


How old are you?


----------



## darkt (Mar 10, 2006)

20 in 4 months


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 10, 2006)

darkt said:
			
		

> 20 in 4 months


Oh, T-Boosters won't do much for you at that age.


----------



## darkt (Mar 10, 2006)

so can i receive some advice on whether or not to take it or what.


----------



## Addiction (Mar 10, 2006)

darkt said:
			
		

> so can i receive some advice on whether or not to take it or what.


Dont take them, they wont do you any good for a few more years.


----------



## darkt (Mar 11, 2006)

they wont do any good for a few more years???? how does that work?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2006)

darkt said:
			
		

> I'm seeing all these testosterone boosters products out there im trying to figure out what they do and how they work. Are they a steroid with a disguise, a sister or a close cousin. Do they have the same side effects.



most of them (including mine) are a combo of herbal testosterone boosters like Tribulus and Tongkat Ali as well as estrogen blockers, so no they are nothing like a steroid. at the age of 20 you would not see much benefit unless your natural testosterone levels are on the low side, if that is the case you may see a noticeable effect.


----------

